# Topic of Full-Spectrum Lighting



## Morgans1stMate (Jul 2, 2018)

Good evening all. I was reading the post on the subject regarding "The Necessity of Full-Spectrum Lighting" posted by FaeryBee a little ways back and it has me thinking about the living conditions of my three budgies.

At least twice a day, all three get out for some flight time. Their cage sits in the middle of the house about 10-ft in either direction from natural window light. All three gravitate towards the floor-to-ceiling window (after flying a couple laps around the house) where I have set up a 6-1/2-ft tall perch.

As for the later hours when the sun goes down, all three (Daffodil, Mr. Aloha, and Antoinette) still at least fly from cage to perch.

Now to the point of my post/inquiry: I was reading the post by FaeryBee regarding "The Necessity of Full-Spectrum Lighting" and the thought I had was the usage of incandescent or low color temp (I/E 2,700 to 3,000 Degree Kelvin lighting). Since L.E.D. lights are offered in different C.R.I. values (Color Rendering Index) as well as different Kelvin color temperatures, are there any studies or published work about whiter light sources (like consumer grade 5,000-Kelvin daylight L.E.D. lights) having a positive or negative impact on budgies? According to the post, the higher C.R.I. value of an artificial light source will more accurately simulate natural light, but no reference was given about the color temp of a preferred light source with a higher C.R.I. value.

As for bringing them outside for fresh air and natural light, I'm all for it save for the fact I somehow wind up bringing in more wildlife back in, typically in the way of insects like ants or flies seeking out food in the budgies's cage. So I've ceased bringing them out for now.

Thoughts?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I haven't found any articles regarding whiter light sources so if you come across any in your personal research, please send me links in a Private Message so I can review the information.

I understand about not taking the budgies outdoors do to the unwanted visitors which enter the house upon their return indoors. Additionally, as a reminder to all members - in accordance with recommended best practices, budgies should always be in a safely secured cage and supervised the entire time you have them outdoors.

You can always offer a Vitamin D supplement such as Soluvite D which works just as well as the full-spectrum lighting, in my opinion.

Best wishes!*


----------

